# Pick Up Where They Left Off



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*I don't know why they stopped sending me the mannas. They just started back this morning. CF?*

*Daily Manna for Wednesday, August 15, 2007*

Anyone who listens to the word but does not do what it says is like a man who looks at his face in a mirror and, after looking at himself, goes away and immediately forgets what he looks like. But the man who looks intently into the perfect law that gives freedom, and continues to do this, not forgetting what he has heard, but doing it-he will be blessed in what he does. James 1:23-25 NIV


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

What is the perfect law? I am searching for answers not to dispute but to grow. Is it to love? I believe it is to love. Then we do what the Father has already done by loving Him back as well as others. Through giving of His Son Jesus Christ on the cross of Calvary and dying for our sins and rising on the third day according to scriptures. This is how the Father loved us first. We respond to His love by believing what He did for us. Then we love Him back and others.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

It seems paradoxical that a law could give us freedom, but Gods law points out sin in us and gives us the opportunity to ask for Gods forgiveness, see Romans 7:7,8. As Christians we are saved by Gods grace. and salvation frees us us from sins control.As believers. we are free to live as God created us to do so. OF COURSE thsi does NOT mean that we are free (1 Peter 2:16) to do whatever we want. We are free to obey God and be obedient to HIS word.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Someone please help me understand elsewhere in James.... "Faith without works is nothing." (or something similar) CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Faith without works is dead.

Living things can produce. Dead things produce nothing.

The Bible tells us what the fruit of the spirit is. But that's not the same as the fruit (offspring) of a Christian. The fruit of a Christian is another Christian.

As Christians, we are to produce new believers. Faith without works is not visible to others, so others are not drawn to Christ through that kind of faith. LIVING faith (as opposed to dead faith) works itself OUT in the life of a believer. Others see the faith of that Christian, displayed by their works, and are drawn to Jesus.

BUT it is God who tells us what our "works" are. We don't set up rules and measuring sticks for each other.

BTW, James doesn't say that faith without works is NOT FAITH or that the person without works won't get to Heaven. Just that THAT kind of faith is not visible to others. It doesn't produce faith in anyone else.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

SOULS SOULS SOULS is what its ALL about, THE GREAT COMMISSION is going out on the hiways and biways and telling people the GOOD NEWS of the LORD JESUS CHRIST, and having them join heirs with our LORD AND SAVIOR


Just going to church is NOT the plan. Its getting busy for the Glory of Gods Kingdom
They say that one soul is worth more than all the the gold in the world to our Lord.
And the angles celebrate around the throne in EXTREME when a person gives their life to the Lord and receives Jesus in their heart and life. The evidence will be the CHANGE that takes place. Praise God!!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I understand that passage to mean that works are the evidence of faith(we had to have faith to even get saved"Though that not of ourselves, it is the very gift of God, lest any man should boast", but that works by themselves, and produced by human endeavor for human glory, are dead -ie. meaningless to God. 

In layman's terms, if your life has been transformed by the love, forgiveness and grace of God by the gift of Jesus you will be eager to repay love for love(works). This is what nonbelievers will notice. You will be "alive" in Christ.


----------

